
Show HN: Use crypto to feed the hungry - cornoffering
https://initialcornoffering.com
======
cornoffering
Hi HN! I've been working on this for the past few weeks. Probably the easiest
way to think about it is as a satire along the lines of Useless Ethereum
Token, except I'll use it as a way to donate (hopefully lots of) food to food
banks rather than just pocket everything.

Feedback welcome!

~~~
madchops1
Why can't people just donate their money directly. Why do they have to send
you crypto so that you can donate their money?

~~~
cornoffering
Thanks for the question! Of course people can donate money (or food) on their
own! I'd never tell anyone not to donate to charity if that's what they want.

This project is a satire. Its philosophy is: if you're going to spend your
cryptocurrency on a ridiculous ICO because it has jargony language, a
whitepaper someone wrote in ten minutes, a countdown timer, and a bunch of
gimmicky bonuses, send it to me I'll at least do something good for the world
rather than just run off with your money.

(If you don't believe that's what ICOs have become, visit literally any of the
hundreds listed on [https://www.icoalert.com](https://www.icoalert.com))

